# Rote Liste der Wirbeltiere Deutschlands 2009



## goldfisch (8. Okt. 2009)

Hallo,
hat jemand die vor 2 Tagen veröffenlichte und seitdem in der Presse oft zitierte "Rote Liste der Wirbeltiere Deutschlands, Stand 2009" irgendwo als öffentliche Datenbank oder Download gesehen.
mfg Jürgen


----------



## Christine (8. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Rote Liste der Wirbeltiere Deutschlands 2009*

Hallo Jürgen,

die scheint es noch nicht zu geben.



> Bezugshinweis:
> Das Werk ist ab Mitte Oktober im Handel erhältlich und erscheint im Landwirtschaftsverlag in der BfN Schriftenreihe „Naturschutz und Biologische Vielfalt“ unter dem Titel: Rote Liste gefährdeter Tiere, Pflanzen und Pilze Deutschlands Band 1: Wirbeltiere. Naturschutz und Biologische Vielfalt Heft 70 (1)



Quelle

Ganz interessant ist das Hintergrundpapier dazu.


----------



## heiti (8. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Rote Liste der Wirbeltiere Deutschlands 2009*

Hallo Jürgen,

ich denke, dass es schwierig werden wird eine öffentliche Datenbank zu finden , da das Werk kostenpflichtig erworben werden kann.

Siehe http://www.schattenblick.de/infopool/umwelt/artensch/uarma097.html

Zitat:

_Bezugshinweis:
Das Werk ist ab Mitte Oktober im Handel erhältlich und erscheint im Landwirtschaftsverlag in der BfN Schriftenreihe "Naturschutz und Biologische Vielfalt" unter dem Titel:
Rote Liste gefährdeter Tiere, Pflanzen und Pilze Deutschlands Band 1: Wirbeltiere.
Naturschutz und Biologische Vielfalt Heft 70 (1)

Bezug über:
BfN-Schriftenvertrieb im Landwirtschaftsverlag
48084 Münster
oder im Internet: * defekter Link entfernt *
ISBN 978-3-7843-5033-2
Preis: 39,95 Euro_


----------



## axel (8. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Rote Liste der Wirbeltiere Deutschlands 2009*

Hallo Jürgen 

Schau mal hier 

http://www.bfn.de/fileadmin/MDB/doc...rbeltiere_mitLegende_051009_F%FCrInternet.pdf

lg
axel


----------



## goldfisch (8. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Rote Liste der Wirbeltiere Deutschlands 2009*

Hallo,
danke erst mal. 
Wer schön wenn das hier 
http://www.wisia.de/FsetWisia1.de.html
veröffenlicht wird.
Interessant wäre der neozooene Lurch. (Chinesische Unke, Axolotl, Rippenmolch ?) Verwunderlich, es sind keine entsprechenden Reptilien aufgeführt. Vorige Woche wurde erst wieder eine Schildkröte geangelt.
mfg Jürgen


----------

